# Rental Prices



## raoul7370 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi

I am potentially relocating for 2 years in Singapore, starting this summer. I know property costs can be an issue but would rather hear from people in Singapore as I am not convinced I am getting a realistic picture from the Web.

If I said S$4,000 per month, and I need at least 4 bedrooms, is there much in this range? I am not too bothered by location, but if the property is not very large I would hope for some decent amenities to keep the family from going stir crazy.

Any thoughts gratefully accepted!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Jaffs (Feb 7, 2010)

$4K is quite okay for 4room flat, I think you may get at a lesser if you do not look for location but then your transport cost may cover up. If you need any help to locate let me know. Thanks. Jeff


----------



## tonytony (Feb 7, 2010)

I think something like 90% of the population in Singapore live in HDB's (government flat housing. The others are Condominiums and Landed property. 

For a 4 room HDB's (4 bedrooms and one living area) it would probably start at 1800 SGD far away from town and get closer to 3000 if you are going to stay central. 

For Condominiums 3000 - 4000 is reasonable, there are quite a few online places where you can find rental in Singapore so just do a websearch.

Landed property is generally more expensive than condo's so goodluck!

A housing agent will typically take half a months rental from you and half from the landlord for a 1 yr lease.

Hope the info helps.


----------



## Havoline (May 12, 2008)

on the topic of rental prices, whats the going rate for a studio apartment 689 sqf, fully furnished right now?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Paul
welcome to Singapore.....
I read the previous posts by other subscribers and I will agree with them. I relocated to Singapore only 3 months back.Your location in Singapore does decide the rent you would pay. If you drive (and have a car) you can stay a little away from the city center and you will get a good house for your budget. If you looking for amenities I would suggest you look into condos. In areas away from the heart of Singapore also have good HDBs which are relatively new and good.
So first and foremost please be very clear about the location where you want to live. 
Then you can start hunting either through the web sites or through adds in newspaper(especially Saturday and Sunday Straight Times).
Out of experience I would request you to be a little patient and look continuously.

If you need any help please do let me know.
Good luck.
bye
Vidya


----------

